# Villanyos



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Régente használatos volt Kassán a _villanyos _szó _villamos _helyett, de ma már nemigen hallani (a nagymamám is így mondta )_. _A kérdésem az, hogy ismeritek-e a _villanyos _szót ilyen értelemben, illetve hogy másutt is hívták-e így a villamost, vagy ez csupán kassai sajátosság?


----------



## Encolpius

Ismerem. Régi irodalmi művekben is lehet vele találkozni.


----------



## franknagy

Ismerős, főnévként ("tram") és melléknévként is ("electric"), de_ régies_ . Összetételekben viszont ma is él: pl. a "felvillanyoz" ("excite") igében.

Mai találat: 


> Nem jár a 3-as villanyos, mert ellopták a felsővezetéket
> 
> 
> 
> Csütörtök reggelre virradóra, ismeretlen elkövetők eltulajdonították a 3-as villamos vonalán a kábelekelt.


----------



## gorilla

Én manapság olyankor szoktam hallani, ha valaki vicceskedni akar.


----------



## franknagy

Az eredeti "villám" szó kétfelé szakadt, és jelentései elkülönültek.
Az ELEKTROMOSSÁG-gal kapcsolatosak: Villám->villany->villamos-ság, villamos áram, villamosszék.
A MÉNKŰ-vel kapcsolatosak: Villám->villám{gyors|sebes}, villámhárító, villámháború.


----------



## Zsanna

Felénk is idős emberektől hallottam jórészt. Bár volt egy barátnőm (DK Mo.-ról), aki még lehet, hogy most is így mondja. Igazából soha nem tudtam eldönteni, hogy csak viccből mondja így, vagy komolyan. (Egyébként művelt családból származott és maga is egyetemet végzett.)


----------



## Encolpius

Minden elavult szóval lehet viccelődni...tehát én is viccből mondanám...


----------



## Zsanna

Én is, de nála nem vagyok benne teljesen biztos. Volt egy olyan érzésem, hogy esetleg a családjukban ezt a formát szokták meg (még ha tudatában is voltak annak, hogy nem ez a standard forma).


----------

